# Anyone Digging New Pond This Summer?



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm thinking of digging up a pond this summer, anyone else thinking of doing the same?


----------



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

i just finished putting my own in, well almost finished lol


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I had been planning to but my wife and I agreed not until the kids have had some swimming lessons. seems a little high risk for a 2 1/2 year old playing nearby.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm doing it next year in my father's backyard.


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

Kmarrs: how much did it cost you? 
Gimlid: as a lifeguard and swim instructor myself, i think that thats a great idea. you woudlnt believe how many parents just leave their toddler unattended in the shallow kiddy pool, thinking that i'l be okay.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Radiance said:


> Kmarrs: how much did it cost you?
> Gimlid: as a lifeguard and swim instructor myself, i think that thats a great idea. you woudlnt believe how many parents just leave their toddler unattended in the shallow kiddy pool, thinking that i'l be okay.


I have the added experience of almost drowning my 3 year old brother when I was 5 by pulling him into a 2' pool. Add to that my wife cant swim either.
I cant wait to get the little guys lessons, I grew up around lakes and pools so Im good.
I still cant imagine how anyone could look away from a child near a pool though.


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*I have almost finished*

I have been watching craigslist for a while and found a pond setup for $100.00

This included the heavy plastic tub oval shape large box filter with pump fountain with the pump and all the bricks to make a frame around the pond.

I did have to dismantel it and not finished putting it back up again.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Radiance said:


> I'm thinking of digging up a pond this summer, anyone else thinking of doing the same?


mines 8 years and going but i have changed stuff alot lol


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

im thinking of going cheap.. and just digging up a 2 meter wide, 4 meter long, a meter or two deep. then buying some playsand, or whatever cheap stuff i can find, use that to cover bottom 2 - 3 inches to cover up rocks.

then instead of going out and buying a big pond liner for 200-300$ 
go homedepot, painting section and getting a big black plastic dropsheet for 4$ for 1mil or 10$ for 3.5mil im guessing thickness??
this thing
then fill bottom of that with sand and do another layer of plastic. 
and then another just in case of any rips.

possible?


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

Radiance said:


> im thinking of going cheap.. and just digging up a 2 meter wide, 4 meter long, a meter or two deep. then buying some playsand, or whatever cheap stuff i can find, use that to cover bottom 2 - 3 inches to cover up rocks.
> 
> then instead of going out and buying a big pond liner for 200-300$
> go homedepot, painting section and getting a big black plastic dropsheet for 4$ for 1mil or 10$ for 3.5mil im guessing thickness??
> ...


your better off spending the money and doin it right, the drop sheet won't hold up and you'll have to replace it next year.


----------



## TKD (Apr 22, 2010)

Found this as info for pond liners:
Pond Liners


----------



## tnguyen (Jun 30, 2010)

*do it right, or as best you can*

I agree with the angryinsect, the drop sheet is plastic and will degrade and tear. You can search around for some-one who is dismantling a pond and get stuff cheap. A little work but inexpensive.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My wife now wants a koi pond in our backyard. I have one of those preformed ponds so its not too bad, but would like to make it quite a bit deeper so have to figure out how to use the preformed pond for the bottom and maybe fibreglass the above ground section and build it it cedar or cultivated rock so there's a sitting ledge all around. Would also design a viewing window I think and have some submersible LED lighting for the pond.

Another big project but will save it for the fall I think.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> My wife now wants a koi pond in our backyard. I have one of those preformed ponds so its not too bad, but would like to make it quite a bit deeper so have to figure out how to use the preformed pond for the bottom and maybe fibreglass the above ground section and build it it cedar or cultivated rock so there's a sitting ledge all around. Would also design a viewing window I think and have some submersible LED lighting for the pond.
> 
> Another big project but will save it for the fall I think.


Tell me when to bring the shovel, dude. 

And yes, stick with a proper EPDM pond liner. Cheap plastic for ponds causes nothing but massive headaches.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely go with EPDM. Depending on the shape of the pond and falls it could be fun enough getting that to seal proper. Wouldn't want to be replacing all your rocks and surround every spring


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

make a crescent shaped pond with an outdoor pizza oven in the middle  my dream backyard!


----------



## fra1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey guys this is my pond setup, i saved a little bit of money by just building the filters and collecting rocks from a new houseing development.http://fishtanksetups.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/P5080074.jpg


----------

